
Apple's response to Spotify's complaints - j2bax
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/07/01/apple-spotify-app-rejection-half-truths-rumors/
======
runesoerensen
The BuzzFeed story was submitted earlier today, discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12017819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12017819)

~~~
j2bax
My bad! I'm totally behind schedule today! Feel free to delete!

